# [RISOLTO] Problema busybox

## stifler83

Salve a tutti avrei un problema in fase di ricompilazione della busybox questo è l'errore

```
make: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip: Command not found

make: *** [busybox] Error 127

 * ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.17.4 failed:

 *   build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  47:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2746:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake busybox || die "build failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/busybox-1.17.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/busybox-1.17.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.17.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.17.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.17.4/work/busybox-1.17.4'
```

Vorrei sapere se qualcuno sa quale pacchetto contiene il comando che non trova ovvero i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip o se l'errore potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che io ho modificato come suggerito dal wiki di gentoo le safe flags da CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu" in CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" ed in qualche modo non si è preso qualche dipendenza giusta saltando cosi il pacchetto. Premetto che la modifica del make.conf è fatta in chroot prima ancora di installare il sistema quindi mi sembra difficile che l'errore dipenda da questo.Last edited by stifler83 on Wed Jan 12, 2011 2:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

a me il pacchetto compila.

un modo per verificare l'ipotesi può essere mettere un symlink provvisorio in  /usr/lib/gcc/.

in ogni caso, questa è la guida per aggiustare un chroot bacato.

una volta, mi ero semidistrutto il sistema lanciando un improvvido busybox --install e non sapevo capacitarmi delle numerosissime stranezze che accadevano da tutte le parti.

----------

## stifler83

C'è qualcosa che non mi torna, se il sistema è "nato" con chost settato a i686 com'è possibile che non vada bene? tra l'altro l'errore nella compilazione richiede proprio lo strip per i686.

Tra l'altro quando vado ad eseguire # gcc-config -l mi restituisce che non ho un comilatore settato e che l'unico in lista è i486. Idee?

----------

## stifler83

Ok ho lanciato un bel emerge -e glibc  ho controllato che il mio bel compilare che prima era settato su i486 questa volta fosse i686 ed il gioco è fatto  :Wink: 

----------

